# Sandisk 32gb microsd card isn't recognized by tracfone



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a Motorola 431G tracfone. It takes a 32gb Sandisk microsd card. It used to work. Now for an unknown reason it doesn't. It has music on it and I haven't used the media player that much. I tried it today and it didn't play. Card is about 3 months old. 

If I put it in an adapter and pluged it into my laptop, It show up but it doesn't say how big it is. It says if I want to use it I have to format it. I try to format it and It says the laptop is unable to format it. 

It doesn't show up at all in the tracfone. Its not even 90 days old. What do I do?


----------

